# BRIDGEPORT MILLING MACHINE RISER BLOCK - $60 (scotts valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Aug 30, 2020)

BRIDGEPORT MILLING MACHINE RISER BLOCK - tools - by owner - sale
					

7 INCH RISER BLOCK FOR BRIDGEPORT. 15 INCHES DIAMETER. MIGHT FIT BRIDGEPORT CLONES? I DON'T KNOW....



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 30, 2020)

Wow is that dirt cheap. Somebody grab that.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 30, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Wow is that dirt cheap. Somebody grab that.


My thoughts exactly, just about scrap value.


----------

